# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  درخواست کمک برای ایجاد یک grid و ارتباط با php برای انجام اعمال update و  delete و select و insert

## masoud_tamizy

باسلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من می خوام یک grid داشته باشم که اعمال update & insert & delete & select رو مرتبط با PHP انجام بده و البته با پروکشی Ajax و JSON .
 :لبخند: پیشاپیش از دوستانی که به من کمک می کنند تشکر می کنم .
من منتظرم ...
Please Help earlier

----------


## zootos

خوب چرا با جی کوری این کارو نمی کنید خیلی خیلی ساده تره و راحتتر می شه این کار کرد.

----------


## masoud_tamizy

> خوب چرا با جی کوری این کارو نمی کنید خیلی خیلی ساده تره و راحتتر می شه این کار کرد.


ازز راهنماییت ممنونم ولی من باید از EXT استفاده کنم و البته تا حالا JQuery هم کار نکردم یعنی هیچ اطلاعاتی راجع بهش ندارم .
منتظر پاسخ شما  دوستان هستم ...

----------


## Molinotuse

Hi im like Flash games. Good site topjoc

----------

